# 70 LeMans model question...



## MojoRisinSD (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm new to the GTO/LeMans/Tempest world here, and I'm looking into getting a 70 LeMans that has been mocked up to a Judge. I have a question about the model of LeMans it is though. I have seen most 70 LeMans' without a frame around the door's windows... but the one I'm looking at does have it. Is this a difference between the base model and the Sport or an option? Any help would be great. Also, I'm wondering what the hp rating was on the 350's in the 70 LeMans. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Update: Figured out the window thing... It's pillared. Like I said, I'm new to these.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

window pillar is a post car. it is a 2-door sedan not a coupe. a sport will have sway bars, maybe bigger brakes and classier interio with gauges.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, in 1970 the GTO was only offered on the hardtop and convertible body styles. The lemans was offered with 2 & 4 door hardtops and 2 & 4 door pillared sedans (post) as well as 2 door convertibles. The hp rating for the 350 was 255 with a 2bbl carb.


----------



## MojoRisinSD (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you guys for your help. I'm pretty excited to actually go see this car and possibly join the club.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

There was a model GT-37 available that year that could be ordered on a coupe (pillared) car with GTO drivetrain and Judge style fender decals. The VIN will start with 233.... Check it over closely. It is more than likely cloned but you never know. The T and GT series are rather rare. Check this link GT-37! for how to identify it.


----------

